# Anfänger-Frage



## neo66 (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und hätte mal eine Frage an euch, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir kurz helfen.

Also hier die Info's 
Ich mache im September meinen Angelschein in Hessen.
Ich hab meinen Erstwohnsitz in NRW und meinen Zweitwohnsitz wegen Studium in Hessen.
Kann ich mit einem Jahresfischereischein dann mit entsprechender Tageskarte auch in NRW angeln? Und werden mir in NRW an Seen wo es die Möglichkeit gibt auch Jahreskarten ausgestellt?
Oder muss ich in mit der hessischen bestandenen Prüfung in NRW nen Jahresfischereischein holen?

Hoffe ihr habt kurz Zeit für meine Fragen.

schöne Grüße!!


----------



## allrounderab (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anfänger-Frage*

also 3 fragen hast du.bin mir zu 99% sicher,daß du tages und jahresschein bekommst.der jahresfischereischein ist in ganz deutschland gültig.laß dir aber einen 5 jahresschein gebn,da die bayern glaube ich den 10er nicht anerkenn,aber evtl kann da ja noch jemand was zu sagen.


----------



## neo66 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anfänger-Frage*

Hallo, 
erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Das klingt ja schonmal gut. War mir nur nicht sicher ob ich die Prüfung am Zweitwohnsitz in Hessen machen kann und auch dort nen Jahresfischereischein bekomme.Aber das stimmt doch oder?
Wenn nicht, kann ich mir mit der in Hessen gemachten Prüfung in NRW beim Erstwohnsitz nen 5 Jahres-Schein holen? Erkennen die das an?

Also wie ich dich verstanden habe ist es egal ob ich in NRW oder Hessen nen Jahresfischereischein ausgestellt bekomme richtig?

sorry für die vielen Frage, will nur auf nummer sicher gehen.


----------

